
Kids Don't Belong in Tesla's Rumble Seat - selimthegrim
http://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2015/11/backlivesmatter-riding-teslas-rumble-seat-will-get-chat-cops/
======
DrScump
To be fair, bungee-cording kids to the roof looks more tacky and dangerous,
plus it worsens wind resistance.

